

Two Students Reinvent the Box - snomad
http://www.industrytap.com/two-students-think-outside-box-reinvent-box/17778?utm_source=EngNet&utm_campaign=b43be28330-Industry_Tap_Volume_75&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_dca7a88a7b-b43be28330-40696861

======
mathattack
I was scratching my head thinking this was something that has stood the test
of time well enough. It looks good and I hope they're able to get some
traction.

------
tellingson
How do you prevent someone from stealing what is inside if it is that easy to
open? Cutting open a box at least requires some effort.

~~~
daok
It is in cardboard. If you want to steal something in any cardboards it will
be easy even in today structure. I do not see this new design as being that
much more easy to steal. Cardboard is cardboard.

------
spb
How is an irregular laser-cut shape less materially wasteful than a sheet of
slotted rectangles?

